# Yellow Jackets



## sentientsoil (Apr 20, 2008)

So I don't actually like yellowjackets either, but I recognize they're not the murderous purveyors of evil we generally perceive them to be. They're actually cool and beneficial little guys.. er.. girls? Unfortunately, they're on our kill list right now because we don't want them all around our house while we're trying to sell it.

http://www.govlink.org/hazwaste/house/yard/problems/goodbugs.cfm?entityID=112&ModeID=632&grp=biorem


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

Good idea - how many bee hives do you have sitting on the back deck?


----------



## sentientsoil (Apr 20, 2008)

None. Our lot is pretty small, and my wife gets understandably nervous at the idea of our 1 yr old son playing around bee hives. NO FEAR, this kid.

My hives are at a friend's house in the country.


----------

